# Netflix not running with Starlink



## markthenewf (Oct 5, 2002)

Good day, fellow fun seekers.

We finally got our starlink square dish. I don't have the ethernet adapter yet, but I have an extender connected wirelessly to the starlink router and that extender is wired into our LAN via a gigabit switch. All is working great with one exception: Netflix gives an error and asks to 'try again' or quit.

Our setup uses a Roamio as the base unit and it connects & runs Netflix without a problem. Also, the extender will run all the other stuff like Amazon Prime and YouTube video. Damned peculiar. I have tried all the obvious stuff like rebooting and whatnot but Netflix won't run on it. Anybody ever heard of this or had it happen to them? I guess our next step is to contact Netflix?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you have other devices like an Amazon device that you can access Netflix from? I never use Netflix via my TiVo device as the video just suxs. Much better via my TV app and/or my Amazon cube.


----------



## markthenewf (Oct 5, 2002)

No other devices running it. Tivo is setup as a one-stop shop much like my old HTPC was before Windows shut it down.

_However_, I got the missus to log out and back in to Netflix (it's her account) and now it works. That was the only thing I hadn't tried.


----------

